# AF - Never there when you want it !!!!!



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi All,

(I apologise in advance for the following rant.. )

We had our third BFN on Saturday. I tested early in the morning with a dreaded peestick and when the blood results came back in the afternoon they confirmed the bad news.

As usual i felt like i had been hit by a ten tonne truck that had driven straight over my heart.....   

The news is terrible and never gets any easier to take but this time around i am having a real problem with the wait for AF.  With my first 2 BFN (after ICSI) i had to wait 'til 3 days after my BFN for AF to show her ugly face.. 

I am now on day 5 after testing and still no sign.  I know it is probably down to the drugs etc and it will turn up eventually but waiting is like mental torture.

Everyday i pass the chemist and think "is it worth it? maybe i should test again just in case." I don't have any hope for a miracle but its true that there is a tiny nagging voice in the back of my head driving me mad saying "you never know"

I just wish The Old Witch would turn up and get it over and done with.  After the pain and dissappointment of a BFN this waiting is like rubbing salt in the wound.

Anyway, moan, moan, moan.  Thanks for letting me sound off.

 To all those coming to terms with their own bad news.

Emma..xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Emma, so sorry to hear of your BFN honey - it is just gutwrenching I know 

I got my last BFN on a Thursday, no AF, so clinic told me to test again on the Saturday which I did, BFN, still no AF on Monday so rang clinic and told to test one more time, BFN - AF finally arrived on the Thursday of that week, so took 7 days to show her ugly mug!!!!

In one way I hope AF turns up soon for you so you can start moving on, and in another I hope she stays away and you have in fact got your miracle!!

Lots of love 
Tracy
x


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi tracy,

So sorry about your BFN hunni.  You seem to know excatly how i feel, strangely torn in two.  Frightened to test but frightened not to, want AF to arrive but at the same time its the last thing i want.  Life is sometimes just too cruel.


Take care and thanks for your post.



Emma..xx


----------

